# manual throttle body adaption??



## twistedjet (Sep 15, 2009)

i disconnected my battery to install my stereo, and i've been reading that i need to adapt the throttle body once reconnecting the battery. 

I don't have vag-com so i was wondering if there's a manual solution. I've heard different things like open the hood and door, and leave the key in the "on" position. 

Not sure if this is correct so asking for your expertise. THANKS


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

No, VAGcom is the only way to do a full adaptation. 

Just give it a test drive. It will most likely drive fine. It's more for good measure than anything (unless you are replacing/cleaning the TB).


----------



## 86crapper (Nov 22, 2001)

there is a manual way to do it without vag-com...can't remeber how, links not working to old info, someone should let you know. Something like turn key to "on" position for 2 minutes and then start. Wait for another response though


----------



## TheBossQ (Aug 15, 2009)

86crapper said:


> there is a manual way to do it without vag-com...can't remeber how, links not working to old info, someone should let you know. Something like turn key to "on" position for 2 minutes and then start. Wait for another response though


 Disconnect the negative battery cable for at least 10 minutes. Reconnect cable. Key On Engine Off (KOEO), should send it into adaptation.


----------



## TheBossQ (Aug 15, 2009)

_I found this procedure that skips resetting the ECU. I am going to try it._ 

*Turn the key to the on position, the position just before the starter turns over. 

Press the gas pedal to the floor with the key in the "on" position. 

Hold the pedal to the floor for five seconds, then turn the key back to the "off" position(don't remove the key), then release the gas pedal. 

Wait 2 minutes for a full alignment. During this time you may hear very faint noises and clicks. *


----------



## twistedjet (Sep 15, 2009)

i will try that. 

issue seems to be that no one is completely sure.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2008)

there is NO WAY besides VAGCOM to force a TBA. check with Ross-Tech.. or search of the TBA aka chicken dance vag com in google


----------



## nug548 (Jan 28, 2005)

you have the battery disconnected. reconnect. the the key to on-dont start. wait about 30s to a minute. start the car. done.... btw if you pop the hood and go listen you'll hear the throttle body doing its thing. 

i and many other people have done it this way many times with no problems.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 20, 2008)

you and many other people are not aligning there throttle body! your just hearing the throttle body whine from testing that it does, its not aligning, big difference. no data is being calculated and or being effected.


----------



## McBee (Aug 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> you and many other people are not aligning there throttle body! your just hearing the throttle body whine from testing that it does, its not aligning, big difference. no data is being calculated and or being effected.


 X100

The idea that you could do it without VAGcom was dissolved a long time ago. VAGcom is truly the only way.


----------



## nug548 (Jan 28, 2005)

well i guess i stand corrected...


----------



## vwturbowolf (Nov 28, 2003)

there was actually a video that compared doing it with vagcom and trying to do it the chicken dance ways. it had the intercooler pipe removed and you could see the throttle plate moving with the noticable differences. 

btw. i drive the car probably once or twice month and disconnect the battery everytme, same with during winter i start it every few weeks, most likely it will be fine to start and drive.


----------



## mpatterson (Jun 25, 2009)

i've got the apr software with the throttle body alignment function built in, are you saying this wont' actually do it either?


----------



## Guilianelli (Feb 21, 2007)

I have a VAG-COM and have done the TB alignment both ways. The Bentley for my 97 Jetta tells you to disconnect the neg battery terminal, turn on Key and reconnect to force the TB into an alignment. If you open the hood and listen you will hear the TB. When I have done it with the VAG-COM you hear the same sequence from the TB. I don't know if there is any additional things going on when you do it with a VAG-COM but it appeared to work both ways. Actually for my 97 jetta I was having rough idle issues and did the battery terminal thing and the issues went away.... so I am assuming it worked.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

mpatterson said:


> i've got the apr software with the throttle body alignment function built in, are you saying this wont' actually do it either?


The APR software will do it too. They wrote the procedure into the software.

For people without the APR TBA feature...they need to use vag com.


----------



## bassep (Apr 11, 2010)

I have a v-checker pro scanner which will do a TBA.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

My Maestro 7 does TBA


----------



## Hawaii5-0 (Apr 10, 2007)

Guilianelli said:


> I have a VAG-COM and have done the TB alignment both ways. The Bentley for my 97 Jetta tells you to disconnect the neg battery terminal, turn on Key and reconnect to force the TB into an alignment. If you open the hood and listen you will hear the TB. When I have done it with the VAG-COM you hear the same sequence from the TB. I don't know if there is any additional things going on when you do it with a VAG-COM but it appeared to work both ways. Actually for my 97 jetta I was having rough idle issues and did the battery terminal thing and the issues went away.... so I am assuming it worked.


uhh.....97 jetta's didn't have 1.8t's with ME7 ecu's so this is kind of irrelavent. i don't even think they had drive by wire throttle bodies. vag-com or APR and Eurodyne Maestro software are the only ways to align the throttle body. yes it will make noise with the key on but it is not doing an alignment.


----------

